# [off] etudiants et linux, raisons d'esperer ?

## damsos

Bonjour a tous,

comme je ne suis plus étudiant depuis un bail, je voulais savoir si les

étudiants pouvait répondre a la question suivante.

Es ce que les etudiants utilisent linux plus que mschose ?

Ca me donnerait une raison d'esperer que un jour le pourcentage des browser linux accedant au web depasse les 2%, et que je suis sur la bonne voie en persistant a vouloir utiliser linux  :Smile: 

A+

----------

## Intruder

Etant étudiant en licence info je vais t'expliquer notre situation : sur 24 étudiants dans notre section nous sommes 2 a utiliser linux au quotidien. Et pourquoi pas plus? 1er toutes les salles info de l'unif sont sous Win 2000 et NT4. 2e Chaque année microsoft vient faire sa pub : pr 50 à 100 tu peux avoir toutes les licences des progs qu'il produissent du moment que tu ne t'en que pour faire du dev  :Wink:   3e Les projets que tu dois remettre doivent être soit disant "portable" or ceux-ci ne sont les 9/10 du temps que testés sous Windows et donc si tu veux être sûr que sa tourne t'as interêt à les tester sous Windows ...

----------

## oumpah-pah

Je suis étudiant et depuis maintenant deux ans, j'utitlise Linux. Je pense que ça fait environ une année que j'utilise Linux exclusivement. J'ai d'ailleur découvert l'environnement Unix grâce à mes études, ce qui m'a donné envie d'expérimenter Linux chez moi.

----------

## koala01

Actuellement, je suis des cours du soir en vue d'obtenir un graduat (bac+3) en informatique...

La première année, on n'a vu que la gestion de M$   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Par contre, dans les memes batiments, il y a la possibilité de suivre une formation à linux...

Mais je ne sais ni si elle rencontre du succès, ni si elle est de bonne qualité...

----------

## Pachacamac

Je te rassure tu es sur la bonne voie bien que je vais "switcher" vers MacOSX avec le portage de gentoo  :Smile: 

Je viens de faire un BTS informatique, le rapport est de 4 users de linux pour une promo de 28. Mais très peu de personnes étaient accro à l'info, linux c'était la première année qu'ils l'utilisaient et beaucoup n'aimaient pas l'informatique...   :Confused:  Seuls 2 ont été recalés à l'exament tout de même.

M'enfin bref tout ça pour dire à quel point Ordinateur = PC = Windons (lol j'ai pas fait exprès mais je laisse, ça fait un peu "dindon". Cherchez la farce...)

En ce qui concerne les taux faibles des fureteurs différents de IE cela s'explique principalement pas le fait que beaucoup s'identifient comme IE par défaut bien qu'ils ne le soient pas.

Depuis combien d'années utilises tu linux ?

----------

## kernelsensei

chez nous les ordis avec du MS doivent representer environ 10% a tout casser, le reste c'est soit Suse, Debian, Fedora.

----------

## Prodigy44

Mon expérience

Bon voila je suis en BTS info premiere année, moitié developpeur moitié réseau pour le moment cette année on va etre réparti par classe d'option (réseau et developpeur)

Je suis le seul a utiliser que linux (a 100%) depuis janvier, je me suis forcé. Bon a chaque fois que j'ai fait une demo a ma classe, waow impressionant et tout et tout mais pas plus, les gens (meme en informatique) ne vont pas faire le premier pas prétextant que le mode console (préjugé?) ca doit etre compliqué etc ... sinon j'ai fait des distrib de mandrake a toute la classe, gravé 50-60 cd et j'ai pas eu beaucoup de retour, juste une fille qui m'a dit ouai c'est sympa, sous mandrake tu installes et tu as tout tu conf ton imprimante, partage ta connexion internet c'est simple et tu as deja tous les softs nécéssaires a l"utilisation d'un ordinateur en tant que tel, mplayer ooo, evolution, xmms k3b etc ... 

Pareil pour le concept de live cd, je leur ai montré une knoppix , et regarde il trouve tes params de connexion,(ip dhcp) ton imprimante etc ...

Ce qu'il trouve beau c'est aussi l'envirronement de KDE, un peu playskool moi j'aime pas trop mais bon les gouts et les couleurs... 

Je leur ai expliquer regarde tu as ton ACDSee (gqview) ton nero (K3b) ton office (ooo) ton winamp (xmms) ton logiciel de retouche d'image (gimp) sans etre obligé de pirater. Je leur ai fait une demo de portage, insisté sur le fait que c'est mis a jour plusieurs fois par jour, tiens regarde tu veux ut2004-demo enemy-territory, emerge machin, waow c'est vrai c'est impressionant

Sinon je leur ai fait une démonstration de wikipedia et puis finalement j'ai du interessé une personne. 

J'ai biensur insisté sur l'importance de la philosophie libre (les 4 libertés) et sur la notion indépendant de la notion de  l'argent (on peut vendre du LL) qui rend compatible avec notre système économique...

Bref l'impression que j'ai, c'est que  les personnes de ma promo sont plus interessées par le foot ou les sorties que par leur vie et leur liberté ...

C'est con mais faut peut etre qu'on passe par une nouvelle période sombre pour améliorer notre système dans lequel nous vivons... un peu comme il faut qu'un enfant se brule pour qu'il comprenne que le feu est dangereux... Vraiment con

----------

## Pachacamac

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> chez nous les ordis avec du MS doivent representer environ 10% a tout casser, le reste c'est soit Suse, Debian, Fedora.

 

A vu de nez tu es à la fac non ? En lycée c'est vraiment différent.

@Prodigy44 : Essaye de voir avec ton prof l'an prochain si tu peux lui présenter Linux. Notre prof s'y connais à peine mais il a toujours accepté les démo.

Le prof des dev (j'était en réseau) est quand à lui assez pro windows (avec Visual Basic)  mais je lui est montré Eclipse et il était ravi. Je n'ai pas pu lui montrer mono, je pense lui envoyer pour la rentré  :Wink: 

De toute façon il ne sont pas prêt à lâcher microsoft avec tout le fric qu'ils ont craché pour renouveller leurs licences.

Mais si tu arrives à sensibiliser les profs c'est une grande victoire, ils ont une forte influence.

EDIT : Au fait dev ou rezo pour l'an prochain ?

----------

## nuts

chez nous on vient de bouffer 2 ans de netbsd, puis apres on a nos rack et on met se qu on veut, beaucoup y mette windows et exporte le X pour travailler.

sinon la on vca commencer a bouffer de la prog sous win, et pour la prog sous unix beaucoup mette un linux

----------

## JesterLePendu

Dans ma fac ca tourne sous des debian pour un salle avec des PC et y a des serveur SunOS et Solaris.

Et en maîtrise on bouffe les sources du noyeau freeeBSD dans un module avec un prof pour qui Windows n'existe pas et Linux est un jouet pour gamin (cela dit entre les sources de linux et celle d'un vrai unix y a pas photo).

----------

## yuk159

 *JesterLePendu wrote:*   

> (cela dit entre les sources de linux et celle d'un vrai unix y a pas photo).

 

Pourquoi vrai ? 

Linux n'est pas un Unix, point barre.

----------

## guilc

Ben dans mon école d'ingé, les salles machines sont multi-boot Linux (débian testing) / Win NT4, mais les NT4 ne servent quasiement jamais (pour un soft de statistiques et pour matlab, c'est a peu près tout)...

Et en machine perso, je suis en 100% linux, ainsi que au moins 4 personnes que je connais bien, et sinon, beaucoup utilisent linux (Débian / Gentoo / Mandrake) sur leur machine, avec un multiboot, mais plutot linux en majorité, je dirais 20% de windows

Et j'ai compté une vingtaine d'utilisateurs de Gentoo (sur un total de 350 eleves)

----------

## Beber

bin d'abord moi au lycée en seconde option tsa + productique, on était deux a utiliser linux, en 98

puis j'ai fait un bac sti électronique (entre 99 et 2002) on était 3 encore a utiliser linux et j'avait commencé a testé les xBSD

et sinon pendant ces deux dernières année j'ai fait un dut gtr et la je doit dire qu'on a fait mal de Linux et de HP-Unix (HP-Ux) car en réseau, c'est dur de passer par autre chose, de la prog systeme, mais sinon le taux d'utilisation de la promo ca devait etre 40/50 personnes sur 70

c'est deja pas mal, mais a lannion, on avait une bonne mentalité la dessus et des personnes très ouverte pour aidé ou s'entraidé (prof & éléves) a ce sujet (perso ou pour les cours)

on utilisait ms que pour faire des comptes rendus de xml & mysql (et encore on utilisait une base de données qui était sous linux)

je pense quand meme que ce sera peut etre un peu mieux plus tard mais pas execptionnel

[off the off]

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

>  *JesterLePendu wrote:*   (cela dit entre les sources de linux et celle d'un vrai unix y a pas photo). 
> 
> Pourquoi vrai ? 
> 
> Linux n'est pas un Unix, point barre.

 

gné ?

linux répond aux normes POSIX, pour moi c'est un unix, j'ai faux ?

[/off the off][/quote]

----------

## yuk159

 *Beber wrote:*   

> linux répond aux normes POSIX, pour moi c'est un unix, j'ai faux ?
> 
> [/off the off]

 

Non mais, ce genre d'allegations (comme quoi les seuls VRAI Unix sont ceux issus de la branche BSD) a le dont de m'énerver.

Voilà un petit historique d'Unix : http://www.levenez.com/unix/history.html

----------

## Argian

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Voilà un petit historique d'Unix : http://www.levenez.com/unix/history.html

   :Shocked:  Ah ben voila, c'est tout de suite plus clair  :Razz: 

----------

## netman

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:  Vi effectivement ce petit diagramme nous eclair vraiment   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## kopp

en terminale on etait que deux a se servir de linux ( et vive les vannes a ce sujet par les utilisateur windowsiens)

cet année (prépa)  on est tjs deux mais c un autre  tous les deux en full linux (enfin j'ai un peu de bsd aussi maitenant) mais par contre le bahut c'est winXP/win98 de partout ....

et puis pour sensibiliser les autres, bonjour ... soit ils en ont rien a faire de l'informatique, soti ils sont pro windows, y en a juste quelques uns qui ont essayé linux, dont qui l'a gardé il me semble, et c'est tout

le seul qui comprend a peu pres, c'est celui qui utilise que des mac

bref on est environ 2ou 3 sur 45 pas terrrible :s

par contre a la fac a coté de chez moi y a profgrammation sous systeme unix : surement des linux ou des *bsd j'epnse pas qu'ils aient des license pour un autre ... faudrait que je me renseigne

pour la possibilité que linux soit consideré comme un unix :

http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=7856

----------

## Pachacamac

Heu au fait Linux ça veux dire quoi ? Linux Is Not Unix non ? ...

mdr. Ou alors c'est Gnu is Not Unix !   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Will-Fun

Linux & co chez les étudiants c'est pas gagné. Je suis pas en info, mais ceux d'info y en a aucun qui utilise Linux, et on dirait qu'ils ont peur d'essayer, ils pensent presque tous que c'est que pour les programmeurs   :Mr. Green:  . Par contre y en a 1 qui aime bien MacosX, c'est le seul qui serait peut-être suceptible d'essayer.

----------

## kopp

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Heu au fait Linux ça veux dire quoi ? Linux Is Not Unix non ? ...
> 
> mdr. Ou alors c'est Gnu is Not Unix !  

 

Je crois que c'est plutot un mélange de Linus et de Unix (j'ai du lire ca quelque part)

De meme que Tux = Torvald's UniX

----------

## Pachacamac

Oui je suis au courant, mais c'était pour dire que les dev ont eux mêmes bien différencié leurs projets d'unix.

@Will-Fun : MacOSX c'est pas facile de le quitter, il ne va pas le lâcher pour gentoo. Par contre dis lui qu'il y a gentoo macos, ça peux l'intéresser même si c'est encore en alpha.

----------

## Will-Fun

Oui je sais, y a "Yellow Dog" aussi.

----------

## Longfield

ben chez nous (école d'ingénieurs en Suisse, EPFL) dans notre section d'informatique on a bien le choix et c'est assez mélangé : on a une salle avec des PC DualBoot WinXP/Red Hat 9.0, et sinon deux salles avec des station SUN avec Solaris.

Tout ça m'a permis de découvrir Unix et m'y familiariser parce qu'avant j'en avais aucune idée, et je pense que c'est indispensable pour tout ingénieur.

Maintenant, personnellement j'utilise au max Linux, mais bon vu que je suis surtout orienté matériel et bas niveau, ben souvent je trouve pas les outils équivalent sous Linux ou alors les labos n'achètent que les licences des produits pour Windows, c'est pourquoi je garde un Dual Boot ... Mais j'ai pas mal de collègues sous Linux comme moi, mais y'en a aussi pas mal qui veulent pas en entendre parlé, c'est mitigé ....

Sinon, c'est un peu la misère dans le reste de l'école (toutes les autres sections à part informatique), ben faut dire que pratiquement tout le monde bosse avec Windows, même dan sle monde scientifique, alors voilà quoi, des fois c'est presque à déspérer !

----------

## Pachacamac

Je faisai référence à Gentoo MacOs de la news du 19 juillet à savoir l'implantation de portage dans MacOS. http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20040719-newsletter.xml Ce n'est pas la même chose que gentoo pour PPC.

Leur site officiel se déplace au fil du temps : Il n'est plus ici http://gentoo-wiki.com/Gentoo_MacOS mais là : http://www.wonderwarp.com/alex/tipiwiki/

Comme je le disai il est en alpha mais avance assez vite.

D'ailleurs c'est une des raisons pour laquelle je passe sous macOSX prochainement.

----------

## blorent

Chez nous (école d'ingénieur Belgique) ils ont mis tous les pc en dual-boot (RedHat et Windoze NT4) mais pas gd monde utilise Linux, dont l'installation a été un peu foireuse je trouve (c d'une lenteur horrible) et qui est comme windows hyper restreint (mesures de sécurité) ce qui enlève qd même bcp de son charme à Linux je trouve...

----------

## Pachacamac

Si tu as la redhat 9.0 ce n'est pas l'install qui est raté mais la distrib. Je l'ai installé sur pleins de PC, le labo du lycée en est rempli mais elle se traine quoi que tu fasses. D'ailleurs c'est dommage, après tout le monde te dit "linux c'est trop lent je préfère windos"

Alors j'ai mis la gentoo sur quelques postes et le prof n'a pas apprécié mon "initiative"... "On a mis 2heures pour installer RH et tu l'enlève pour mettre autre chose ???" Tant pis, elle y est resté  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Beber wrote:*   

> linux répond aux normes POSIX, pour moi c'est un unix, j'ai faux ?

 

Ce n'est pas un critère car dans ce cas windows/NT serait également un *nix !  :Wink: 

----------

## gr3mi

Elève de seconde dans un lycée technologique de la région Parisienne, je suis le seul de ma classe à vraiment utiliser Linux. Un ami qui possédait chez lui une petite Mandrake installée par le grand frère, dont il ressortait tous les arguments (Linux c'est bien, ça plante pas) mais sans s'en servir / savoir s'en servir. Dommage.  :Confused: 

En revanche, 3 - 4 autres amis étaient assez motivés pour installer une distrib, l'un deux à fait le pas avec une Mdk, et un autre (pourtant Pro-Windows au début de l'année) ne va pas tarder (il a le CD, il ne manque plus que son nouveau matos). Bref tout n'est pas perdu même si je n'ai pas le plaisir d'avoir dans ma classe / mon lycée un aussi fréquent utilisateur Linux que moi...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## zdra

 *damsos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es ce que les etudiants utilisent linux plus que mschose ?
> 
> Ca me donnerait une raison d'esperer que un jour le pourcentage des browser linux accedant au web depasse les 2%, et que je suis sur la bonne voie en persistant a vouloir utiliser linux 
> ...

 

Ma situation d'étudiant en info à l'ULB (université libre de bruxelles):

-> Presque tout les PC (et bientot tous sans exeptions) mis à disposition aux éleves dans l'unif sont soit des redhat soit des mac. Windows a purement et simplement disparu de la circulation !

-> Tout les projets qu'on rend pour les études d'info doivent compiler/tourner sur les PC de la salle d'info... donc compiler/tourner sous linux.

-> Je viens de réussir ma 1er année d'info. En 1er année c'est difficile de dire si beaucoup utilisent linux, au meme connaissent car on est beaucoup et les 3/4 jouent à la PS2 et s'immagines qu'ils peuvent réussir info... Mais clairement quand je vois ceux qui réussisent (comme moi) il y a tout écrasante majorité qui sont sous linux, ou au minimum ont une partition linux pour y faire un tours de temps en temps...

-> A ce qu'on m'a dit en 2eme année on fait de la programmation systeme et qui donc n'est plus compatible windows/linux... donc tout ceux qui réussisent la 2eme année ont d'office déjà touché et programmé sous linux  puisque les projets doivent tourner sous linux   :Cool: 

Voilà pour la situation en belgique (dans mon unif du moins)... C'est encourageant. Mais ça reste confiné aux départements scientifiques, qd on regarde les salles d'ordi du coté des litteraires c windows partout  :Sad: 

----------

## Sidounet

Tout d'abord bonjour, c'est mon premier post ici.  :Smile: 

(Première gentoo installée il y a quelques heures.)

Mon cas :

Je suis donc en IUT SRC. La plupart de nos salles tournent sous Win2k. C'est compréhensible puisque on utilise des logiciels comme Flash, Director, Authorware...

Par contre on est chanceux, puisque l'on a 2 accros à Linux : l'administrateur système, et notre professeur de réseau.

Donc les PC ont un dual boot Debian/Win. En plus d'être callées, ces 2 personnes sont également très sympatiques et ont permis, aux élèves qui le souhaitent , de participer à de petites réunions pour nous faire décrouvir Linux.

C'est notament grâce à eux que j'ai découvert Debian il y a quelques mois, le premier pas seul est difficille et surtout redouté.

C'est pourquoi je leurs en suis reconnaissant, c'est grâce à eux si je suis en train d'écrire ce message.

A noté qu'en 2ème année les TP réseaux se passent sous Debian, ce qui permettra de sensibiliser plus de monde à se système exceptionnel.

Coté statistiques, nous étions une petite 12aine à ces groupes et install party, au jour d'aujourd'hui il reste 2 utilisateurs occasionnels de Debian. Ce n'est pas beaucoup mais c'est déjà ça, il y a certaines personnes que l'informatique rebute...

Et il y a moi, qui suis completement tombé dedans, j'utilise Linux à 99% (sauf pour jouer), et j'espère réussir à maitriser ma Gentoo.   :Cool: 

----------

## CooLoS

Je suis etudiant a l'INSA toulouse et tous les pcs acessibles pour les etudiants sont sous debian . Apres il y a pas mal de pcs qui sont en dual boot , notamment dans le departement informatique . Puis il reste quelques windows pour les secretaires et l'administration .

----------

## ghoti

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Ma situation d'étudiant en info à l'ULB (université libre de bruxelles):
> 
> -> Presque tout les PC (et bientot tous sans exeptions) mis à disposition aux éleves dans l'unif sont soit des redhat soit des mac. 

 

Eh bien, finalement, on ne se démerde pas si mal, nous les bouffeurs de frites !  :Wink: 

Suis plus étudiant depuis des siècles (un temps où le ouèbe s'appelait arpanet et on ne le savait même pas ... ) mais en allant farfouiner sur le site de l'unif qui  a abrita mes somptueuses "guindailles" (mais pourquoi on ne se souvient que de ça ?  :Wink:  ), je trouve immédiatement ce genre de page parmis la logorrhée d'url que son moteur de recherche me renvoie.

ULB, UCL : même combat !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gr3mi

J'oubliais : Je n'ai pas vu un seul PC sous Linux dans mon lycée.   :Sad: 

On a un assez gros réseau, peut-être que les principaux serveurs sont sous cet OS ? Mais toutes les machines auxquelles ont accès les élèves sont sous Windows NT/98/2000/XP. Le lycée étant technologique, on a besoin de logiciels de CAO ; il en existe surement des meilleurs que Inventor sous Linux, mais peut-être de plus haut niveau aussi ? ($$)...

Seule consolation, les serveurs hébergeants le site de mon lycée [1] tournent sous Red Hat Linux selon Netcraft [2], mais pas ceux de mon accadémie, celle de versailles, dont les serveurs semblent quand à eux tourner sous Windows NT/98/2000.  :Sad: 

[1] http://www.lyc-cdg-poissy.ac-versailles.fr/

[2] http://news.netcraft.com/

----------

## Leander256

Lorsque j'ai commencé mon BTS en informatique de gestion, j'étais le seul de ma classe à avoir linux et l'utiliser régulièrement. D'ailleurs mon surnom c'était "linux", c'est pour vous dire  :Smile:  Deux ou trois personnes s'y sont mises sur les deux ans, et il y avait deux ou trois "debianeux" en option réseau. Le problème c'est que le cadre ne se prête pas trop à l'utilisation de linux, parce que le but d'un diplôme professionnel c'est de préparer à la vie active, et la majorité des entreprises utilisent microsoft. Et donc toutes les machines étaient exclusivement sous windows (des celerons 600 avec windows me pour les meilleures, un vrai régal...), sauf quelques machines pour ceux qui avaient l'option réseau.

Maintenant que je suis à la fac de sciences, tout va mieux. Toutes les machines tournent sous Red Hat, et il me semble que la plupart sont en dual boot. Je ne suis pas sûr parce que j'ai dû rebooter une machine en un an, et je n'ai pas trop prêté attention au menu de lilo. Bien sûr les cours de système portent sur unix, et les projets doivent tourner sous linux. Donc la plupart de mes camarades de classe ont linux installé chez eux, et certains utilisent knoppix. Reste à savoir combien vont accrocher suffisamment pour rester sous linux une fois les études finies.

----------

## dyurne

Je suis en IUT info à lille et la situation est mitigée.

les + :

 - Linux est reconnu et plébiscité par les deux enseignants les plus importants sur le plan informatique ( "algo/SDD/COO" et "système"). Ces deux profs bossent au lifl et sont extrèmement compétents, ils montrent par a+b aux plus récalcitrants la puissance de ce système.

 - tous les postes sont en dual boot win2k / debian

 - la logithèque linux est large.

les - :

 - une partie des élèves sont la parce qu'ils savent jouer à quake, alors forcément quand on vient les chatouiller avec linux ça les embête . "c'est trop compliqué" , "j'ai essayé ça marche pas" , "il y a pas de bons jeux", "ça sert à rien à part se la péter" sont les phrases les plus utilisés.

 - personne n'est là pour aider à la configuration. Comme 95% des élèves viennent d'un OS ou tout marche (mal)  sans un minimum d'investissement personnel, le changement est abrupt et ça rebute. (ouah ça rime !!  :Cool:  )

 - on y enseigne le cobol (ok, ça à rien à voir avec linux mais c'était juste pour placer le truc que je hais dans cet IUT )

----------

## Goldo

J'ai découvert Gnu/Linux durant mes études : la moitié de ceux venant régulièrement en cours l'utilisait. Nous étions libres d'installer nos systèmes d'exploitation alors nous faisions régulièrement des tests sur les machines avec diverses distributions.Last edited by Goldo on Wed Dec 06, 2017 5:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

Je suis étudiant en informatique à l'EPFL (Ecole Polytechnique Fédérale de Lausanne) en Suisse.

Dans le batiment d'informatique, on a en gros 3 salles d'ordi : 2 salles sous Solaris et 1 salle sous Windows XP (avec un dual-boot sous RedHat qui foire et que personne n'utilise).

Franchement, je suis étonné de voir que la plupart des étudiants sont sous Windows  :Sad:  Y'a pas mal de laptop dans la classe mais pas énormement de penguin ! Y'a quelques pommes quand même  :Very Happy:  Je pense que la plupart cherche la simplicité et n'a pas envie de se prendre la temps à installer correctement une distrib ! Je sens quand même un intérêt certain pour Linux de la part de certaine personne et je pense que le nombre d'utilisateur ne va aller qu'en augmentant ce qui est une bonne chose ! Je pense que le fait de travailler sous Solaris avec des stations qui rament pas possibles n'inscite pas les gens à passer sous un Unix. Le dual-boot foireux de la salle de PC est également un élément négatif je pense. Le jour où l'admin installera un truc correct et que des gens utiliseront Linux dessus, je pense que ça inscitera pas mal de monde à "tester" !

L'école à quand même une distribution officiel, la RedHat ainsi qu'une association d'utilisateur de logiciels libres. J'y suis allé une fois à mes débuts pour résoudre 2-3 problèmes avec mon laptop et ma RedHat. J'ai été franchement déçu  :Sad: 

moi : Ca sert à quoi cette option dans le noyau ?

le gars : Bof, j'en sais rien ! Moi j'installe Suse et je touche plus rien après !

Bref en gros, je suis retourné chez Google  :Wink: 

----------

## john7002

Franchement je vous envie tous !!!    :Crying or Very sad: 

Le système informatique de mon école est rattaché à celui de l'école Centrale de Lille est c'est presque du 100% windows2000, pas de multiboot, rien nada!!!! 

Le plus marrant, c'est pour les TP socket etc... 2 solutions:

 :Arrow:   on a un serveur sous linux ou tout le monde se logue en même temps via telnet (ce qui est assez marrant quand environ une trentaine de personne se logue en même temps)

 :Arrow:   ou alors on a quand même 10 pc en dual boot avec une red hat9 (ce qui doit représenter moins de 1% du parc informatique) mais le plus marrant c'est que cette salle est interdit d'accès en dehors des heures de cours alors que toute les autres bécanes 100% microsoft sont accessibles quand on veut.  Bref je vous envie même si on est un petit groupe d'étudiant qui commence à tenter de faire bouger les choses et qui garde bien au chaud un ptit cd de knoppix dans le fond du sac à dos.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## deluxe

 *oumpah-pah wrote:*   

> Je suis étudiant et depuis maintenant deux ans, j'utitlise Linux. Je pense que ça fait environ une année que j'utilise Linux exclusivement. J'ai d'ailleur découvert l'environnement Unix grâce à mes études, ce qui m'a donné envie d'expérimenter Linux chez moi.

 

Pareil pour moi, je suis passé en full-linux grâce à la gentoo mais j'avais déja utilisé linux auparavant.

----------

## yaubi

A mon tour d'y aller de ma petite description concernant le partage entre Linux & Windows. En ce qui me concerne, je sors de Supinfo, une école d'informatique à Paris. 

Dans cette école, l'administration est 100% pro-Microsoft. Les arguments avancés sont (je caricature à peine) :

- Seuls les produits Microsoft sont utilisés en entreprise, pourquoi s'intéresser à Linux ?

- Microsoft, c'est clair, brillant, ça fait pro. Linux c'est sombre, c'est pour les petits bidouilleurs anarchistes.

- Microsoft a des sous et une images dont l'école peut profiter en s'alliant intimement à cette entreprise (et aussi à Cisco et Oracle)

La (quasi?) totalité des stations et des serveurs sont sous Windows. Il doit bien y avoir quelques dual-boot, mais il me semble que la volonté soit de fournir des Linux qui ne fonctionnent pas (bien que certains élèves aient proposé, à plusieurs reprise, une installation totalement fonctionnelle, toute configurée comme il se doit). Pourtant, il y a quelques cours d'administration et de developpement sous Linux, mais les TP doivent se faire au travers d'un VMWare ...

Maintenant, en ce qui concerne l'utilisation de Linux parmis les étudiants, je dirais, approximativement:

- 15% pro-Linux

- 15% intéressés

- 15% pro-Microsoft, virulemment anti-Linux

- le reste (55%) utilisateur-mouton de Windows, qui ne cherche pas à regarder ailleurs

Ce qui me dépasse, c'est comment on peut se dire étudiant en informatique et ne pas chercher à comprendre en profondeur le sujet que l'on étudie. En 5 ans, ça laisse le temps pourtant. Or, ce n'est pas en se limitant à la couche graphique offerte par Windows (ie. Point-and-Click), qu'on peut espérer comprendre les concepts sous-jacents et les méchanismes qui les animent... 

Pour finir, en guise d'illustration, allez faire un petit tour rapide du coté de http://www.labo-microsoft.com/. Pathétique... Ne me demandez pas ce que j'ai été faire dans cette école, j'ai dû me tromper d'addresse.  :Wink: 

----------

## bassman_fr

tu m'étonnes ! j'avais envisagé de rentrer dans cette école (SUPINFO) aussi, mais quand je suis monté sur Paris pour passer l'examen d'entrée j'ai halluciné tellement ca puait le fric (les 40000 boules que l'école coute par an , quel dommage qu'ils servent à payer des partenariats avec windows). Enfin bref, comme tu dis je peux comprendre que le grand public ne fasse pas l'effort de s'intéresser à Linux,  mais pour des informaticiens en devenir, c'est navrant...

Pour ma part, mon école utilise des doubles boot win2k/Debian sur toutes les machines, et tous nos cours de developpement C/C++/Java se font en environnement linux ce qui permet de garder un code standard et portable.  Quand aux utilisateurs de linux dans ma classe ils sont une minorité.

----------

## Oupsman

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  - on y enseigne le cobol (ok, ça à rien à voir avec linux mais c'était juste pour placer le truc que je hais dans cet IUT )

 

Vivi : tu sais que le cobol est le langage le plus utilisé dans le monde ?

J'ai raté quelques postes quand j'étais au chomage à cause de ma méconnaissance du Cobol (2 heures de cours + 2 heures de TP à l'IUT)

Comme quoi ...

Je vais maintenant ajouter ma pierre : 

DUT info en 98 à Lannion.

Utilisateur 95 % linux à l'époque, anti windows à fond, j'avais quand même un dual boot pour les jeux. 

Entrée sur le marché du travail fin 98, dans un SSII, grâce à mes compétences sous Unix. 

Je continue à utiliser Linux quasiment tout le temps. 

2000, je rencontre ma future femme. Je commence aussi à faire de l'image de synthèse. J'abadonne progressivement Linux pour retourner sous Windows 2000 puis XP. Les logiciels que j'utilise le plus souvent sont Poser et Truespace, des trucs qu'on trouve pas sous Linux (aucun équivalent de Poser, pour Truespace y'a Blender qui se débrouille bien). Je continue à faire du Web sous Linux.

2002, plus de trace de linux sur mon PC. Ras le bol de rebooter toutes les 5 minutes.

2004 : Installation de Gentoo sur mon serveur domestique, et retour en fanfare dans le monde Linux. J'adore, mais que pour un serveur, mon portable et mon PC de bureau sont sous XP.

Pour un PC, Windows me convient très bien : pas de plantage, stable. 

Pour un serveur, le cout de l'OS l'a emporté, vu que je souhaite quand même me former à doz 2003.

EDIT : Je n'aime d'ailleurs pas les intégristes, de quelque bord que ce soit ! Linux et Windows sont des OS avec chacun des qualités et des tares. Chacun ont des avantages et des inconvénients. Alors arretez les trolls sur Windows et Linux (ou pour savoir si Linux est un vrai Unix), c'est stérile et n'apporte rien au schmilblick.

----------

## Darkael

Je suis à l'INT (Institut National des Télécoms, une école d'ingés) à Evry. Ici, les profs d'infos sont tous pro-linux et tous les cours et les projets sont tournés vers linux/unix. Il y a quand même Windows NT qui traine sur les machines, en dual boot avec Red Hat. Y'a aussi l'assoce qui s'occupe de connecter les élèves à Internet,  MiNET , qui promouvoie le logiciel libre et qui a notamment un miroir Debian et un miroir Gimp.

  Tout ça m'a poussé à utiliser Linux pour moi-même (d'abord Debian, ensuite Gentoo). Dans la promotion, je dirais qu'on doit être de 5 à 8% à utiliser linux au quotidien. Voila pour la petite histoire.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour un PC, Windows me convient très bien : pas de plantage, stable. 
> 
> 

 

 Tu dis que tu veux pas de trolls, mais ce que tu dis c'est de la provocation à l'état pur  :Confused:  Bon je dirais rien parce que c'est pas dans l'esprit du topic, mais y'aurais des choses à dire.

----------

## manito

zdra (colio ? ), je te confirme qu'en 2e (ULB) tout le monde utilise nux. En fait avec le projet système on doit passer son temps dans les manpages donc c'est un peu forcé de passer du temps dessus  :Smile: . La plupart ont une distrib en dual boot mais on est une poignée d'extrémistes à ne plus utiliser win... mais c'est vrai qu'on ne parle que d'informaticiens  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2004 : Installation de Gentoo sur mon serveur domestique, et retour en fanfare dans le monde Linux. J'adore, mais que pour un serveur, mon portable et mon PC de bureau sont sous XP.
> 
> Pour un PC, Windows me convient très bien : pas de plantage, stable. 
> ...

 

T'as quand même réussi à lancer le plus gros troll de la journée. De plus elle est bien bonne la logique de pas mettre un OS windows sur le serveur en raison du coût de l'OS alors que tu as déjà 2 licences sous XP et tu comptes te former à windows2003 (même si cela peut être gratuit au début à un moment donné il faut la raquer la licence), donc rajouter un OS windows de plus ou de moins vu ton budget pour les autres postes je ne vois pas trop ce que ça change surtout que windows n'a pas de plantage et est très stable.

Maintenant il est avant tout question de logiciels libres, pas seulement de savoir quelles sont les qualités et les défauts, ça va plus loin que la simple utilisation. 

T'aimes pas les intégristes de tous horizons ? Moi j'aime pas les gars qui sortent des excuses bidons pour justifier l'utilisation de windows (ou de linux) qui disent que windows ne plante pas, est très stable mais ne l'utilise pas en serveur pour une histoire de coût alors que le budget licence est déjà conséquent et qu'en plus il faut ajouter une future licence pour W2003...

----------

## manito

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *dyurne wrote:*   
> 
>  - on y enseigne le cobol (ok, ça à rien à voir avec linux mais c'était juste pour placer le truc que je hais dans cet IUT ) 
> 
> Vivi : tu sais que le cobol est le langage le plus utilisé dans le monde ?
> ...

 

en même temps, on commence à faire du cobol pdt 2 ans en entreprise et on finit par ne plus être engagé que pour ça...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2002, plus de trace de linux sur mon PC. Ras le bol de rebooter toutes les 5 minutes.
> 
> 

 

C'est le monde à l'envers ça...

je sais pas comment tu parviens à rebooter un linux ttes les 5 minutes sans le vouloir, mon ptit frère de quinze ans qui administrait globalement sa mandrake tt seul (à qq détails près) y arrivait pas

Edit: je suppose que tu parlais de rebooter pour utiliser tes nombreux programmes de qualité indéniablement supérieure aux libres? si c'est le cas, autant pour moi

----------

## dyurne

[OFF]

 *manito wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*    *dyurne wrote:*    - on y enseigne le cobol (ok, ça à rien à voir avec linux mais c'était juste pour placer le truc que je hais dans cet IUT ) 
> 
> Vivi : tu sais que le cobol est le langage le plus utilisé dans le monde ?
> 
> J'ai raté quelques postes quand j'étais au chomage à cause de ma méconnaissance du Cobol (2 heures de cours + 2 heures de TP à l'IUT)  en même temps, on commence à faire du cobol pdt 2 ans en entreprise et on finit par ne plus être engagé que pour ça...

 

c'est bien ce que je pensais. je compte ne pas marquer sur mon CV que je connais le cobol, j'ai pas envie de me retrouver à programmer sur ce langage de *#@!!* pendant 5 ans  :Twisted Evil:  déjà une séance TP de 2 heures est à la limite du supportable...

[/OFF]

----------

## Oupsman

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Pour un PC, Windows me convient très bien : pas de plantage, stable. 
> ...

 

Ce n'est pas de la provoc, c'est un état de fait. Chez moi je n'ai pas de plantages.

Point final de mon coté.

----------

## Oupsman

 *DuF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> T'aimes pas les intégristes de tous horizons ? Moi j'aime pas les gars qui sortent des excuses bidons pour justifier l'utilisation de windows (ou de linux) qui disent que windows ne plante pas, est très stable mais ne l'utilise pas en serveur pour une histoire de coût alors que le budget licence est déjà conséquent et qu'en plus il faut ajouter une future licence pour W2003...

 

Licenses XP vendues avec mes PC.

License pour la version de 2003 qu'il me faut est beaucoup trop chère.

Excuses bidons : Windows ne plante sur aucun de mes PC. Bon faut dire aussi que j'ai passé du temps pour le paramétrer correctement, que mon PC est dimensionné correctement (pas d'élements trop puissant par rapport aux autres), que je ne bidouille pas dans la BDR, j'en passe et des meilleures.

On utilise XP au boulot, les postes n'ont pas étés rebootés depuis plus d'un an. Vous avez une explication ?

----------

## Oupsman

 *manito wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: je suppose que tu parlais de rebooter pour utiliser tes nombreux programmes de qualité indéniablement supérieure aux libres? si c'est le cas, autant pour moi

 

Euh, t'as pas bien compris. Je n'ai pas dit que j'avais de nombreux programmes de qualité supérieures aux libres.  Poser n'a aucun équivalent sous Linux (pas encore). Lassé de rebooter juste pour surfer et lire mes mails, j'ai donc installé Mozilla sous doz, copié mon profil et basta !

Maintenant, sous Windows j'utilise Firefox, Open Office, Thunderbird, la liste est encore longue. 

Je ne crache pas sur le libre. Bien au contraire. Je développe des logiciels sur PalmOS en utilisant Prc-tools. Je fais régulièrement des dons aux développeurs de logiciels libres, du moins quand ils les acceptent, via paypal par exemple.

Et vous ?

----------

## zdra

Ca sent l'hoax tout ça, winXP est incapable de tenir plus de 4mois sans format entre mes mains... pourtant je ne faisais que l'utilise et le bidouiller un milieme de ce que ma gentoo subit maintenant au quotidien... et la gentoo ça fait 11mois qu'elle n'a pas été formatée.

Sinon quand tu dis qu'il faut correctement parametrer windows .... oké ça se paramétrise où un windows ?? j'ai pas vu le /etc et encore moins de documentation sur tt les .ini qui pululent dans c:\windows. Windows est impossible à parametrer, tu es obligé de te contenter de ce que produit un assistant de configuration qui te donne 3 possibilitées prémachées à cocher.

Fin bon je suis assé suceptible sur les évocations de stabilitées de winXP depuis que j'ai perdu tout mes documents un beau matin où windows n'a tout simplement plus voulu booter. J'ai du faire un tours par format.com et j'ai tout perdu. Un pote m'a parlé vaguement d'une mandrake qui est plus stable disait-il. J'ai l'ancé l'installe qui m'a directement mi une partition home séparée par défaut, ben voilà la 1er étape indispensable pour ne fusse que pouvoir esperer avoir son mot à dire en terme de fiabilité. C'est tout bete, mais ce windows est incapable de faire ce strict minimum ! Si il en était capable j'aurais ptetre jamais connu linux  :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

Si tu sais pas utiliser Windows, prends en qu'a toi même.

Tu sais le partionnement existe aussi sous Windows.

Et scoop, on peut déplacer son répertoire 'Mes documents' sur un autre disque.

pour le repertoire documents and settings, j'en sais rien et franchement je m'en fous.

Je ne suis pas ouf, je fais des sauvegardes sur CDRW tous les jours (et je fais la même chose sur mon serveur Linux).

----------

## kernelsensei

Bon, ca troll, alors je me sent obligé hein ?  :Smile: 

L'argument de la stabilité a, c'est vrai, une certaine valeur, mais pour mon utilisation personnelle, ce n'est pas le PLUS important, je veux dire par là, que même dans le cas où un kernel linux était un peu plus instable qu'un windows, je choisirai quand même Linux pour la liberté, avoir la possibilité de mettre mes mains dans les sources et les fichiers de config situés dans les profondeurs de /etc ...

Le système GNU/Linux est un enfant plein de ressources que l'on élève et que l'on voit grandir, s'epanouir ...

MS Windows est une bestiole étrange dont l'évolution échappe totalement aux mains des utilisateurs !

Personnellement, je n'arrive pas a concevoir un apprentissage de l'informatique digne de ce nom en restant sur du Windows qui nous cache le fonctionnement du système.

Sous GNU/Linux, une application plante, on peut avoir :

1. Des logs

2. Un message d'erreur explicite

3. Un joli strace  :Smile: 

4. un petit fichier "core" pour nourrir gdb

....

Sous Windows on a :

1. rien

2. "Programme machin a éffectué un operation non conforme... avec des conneries en hexa qui nous servent vachement vu qu'on a pas les sources"

3. "Erreur fatal, truc ne répond pas, a causé une erreur dans bidule.dll" (tres explicite tout ca)

----------

## yoyo

Bon, je pense qu'il serait temps d'arrêter les enfantillages ...

Déja que ce thread est hors-topic, si en plus on poste à côté du thème, on n'a pas fini ...

Rappel du sujet du thread : [off] etudiants et linux, raisons d'esperer ?.

Ça serait bien de ce cantoner à ça merci !!!

D'ailleurs, voici mon opinion sur le sujet :

l'utilisation de tous les OS "grand public" (à savoir : windows, mac os et linux) devrait être obligatoire dans TOUTES les formations scolaires (et pas seulement en études supérieures d'informatique).

Attention, je parle d'utilisation : pas d'installation, configuration, programmation etc.

Comment peut-on se faire une opinion sur quelque chose que l'on n'a jamais vu ???

Et pour des débutants, kde/gnome, windows et mac os sont (presque) aussi simples à utiliser les uns que les autres.

Comme je l'ai déja dit, chaque OS a des avantages et des inconvénients; s'il y avait un OS parfait, il n'y aurait qu'un seul OS, point barre.

De même, le choix de l'OS présent à l'achat d'un ordinateur DOIT être possible.

C'est ainsi que je vois les choses : chaque personne a des besoins différents et chacune doit avoir le droit (choix) d'utiliser ce qui lui convient le mieux en connaissance de cause (le principe est le même pour le choix gnome/kde, vi/emacs etc.).

Tant que ça ne sera pas le cas, et pour en revenir au sujet, je ne vois aucune "raison d'espérer" ...

----------

## manito

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Si tu sais pas utiliser Windows, prends en qu'a toi même.
> 
> 

 

Nous sommes p-e dégénérés, ça va faire 15 mois que j'ai baqué win 2000, je suis sur la même install gentoo depuis ce moment, je n'ai jamais gardé une install windoze aussi longtemps... après 3-4 mois tes performances s'écroulent.

Le fait est que les désinstallations sont généralement pas très clean et que la gestion des services de démarrages était relativement floue.

Des potes qui tournent (ou tournaient  :Smile:  ) exclusivement sous win j'en ai, le genre à comprendre la base de registres etc. mais y en a pas un qui tient une installation 6 mois.

En conclusion, tu dois être un des seuls à trouver win user-friendly  :Smile: 

----------

## dyurne

lock ? ou suppression de la partie "troll" du sujet ?

mais que fait la police ?   :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

Vous avez pas l'air de comprendre ce que je veux dire.

Je ne poste plus sur ce sujet.

n'empeche que j'aimerais avoir une réponse franche sur les dons

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Bon, je pense qu'il serait temps d'arrêter les enfantillages ...
> 
> Déja que ce thread est hors-topic, si en plus on poste à côté du thème, on n'a pas fini ...
> 
> Rappel du sujet du thread : [off] etudiants et linux, raisons d'esperer ?.
> ...

 

C'est vrai que ça déborde un peu trop là   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> De même, le choix de l'OS présent à l'achat d'un ordinateur DOIT être possible.
> 
> 

 

ça s'est pas gagné : ça me rappelle cette histoire aux USA :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=86548

NB: désolé GNUTrtue mais j'ai vraiment trop la flemme de te traduire ça et puis ça se lit bien va 

 :Wink: 

et un essai chez toshiba: je leur demande si on peut acheter un de leur portable sans OS ou tout du moins sans windows et si oui, y aura-t-il un impact sur leur garantie?

Leur réponse: Mon brave gars, on ne vend pas d'ordi sans Windows en France. Point barre!!!

comme je n'ai pas acheté d'ordi chez eux j'ai pas insisté mais ça ressemble un peu à de la vente forcée tout ça  :Mad: 

Moralité pour l'instant le nombre de constructeur qui accepte de te vendre leur produit sans OS ou sans Win étant très faible, on peut effectivement être pessimiste pour le moment!

----------

## DuF

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Vous avez pas l'air de comprendre ce que je veux dire.
> 
> Je ne poste plus sur ce sujet.
> 
> n'empeche que j'aimerais avoir une réponse franche sur les dons

 

En même temps tu ne dis pas grand chose d'intérêssant et puis venir sur un forum gentoo pour clamer que windows XP tient un uptime d'un an (ce qui en plus ridicule est proche du ridicule) et de plus si la plupart des personnes sont ici c'est parce qu'elles n'en pouvaient plus de windows et des problèmes qui vont avec ce système, donc bon vraiment t'es candide de croire qu'on va avaler tes histoires de windows XP qui a un uptime d'un an.

Et venir dire à des utilisateurs de gentoo qu'ils ne savent pas configurer un système encore une fois c'est limite.

Perso pour les dons j'en ai fait à des associations sous diverses formes (participations à des soirées, des repas, etc..) j'en ai fait à des projets divers sous forme de matos et les derniers que j'ai fait sous forme de monnaie sonnante c'est par l'intermédiaire d'achats sur openstuff et ikarios.

----------

## manito

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> n'empeche que j'aimerais avoir une réponse franche sur les dons

 

temps et matos

----------

## robinhood

Ce sera un plaisir de faire des dons dès que j'aurai *enfin* trouvé du boulot.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## zdra

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> n'empeche que j'aimerais avoir une réponse franche sur les dons

 

Je fais pas de dons en argent, mais tout ce que je developpe je le met en GPL, je donne du temps sur les forums, et je fais de la pub pour linux dans mon entourage... Dans la logique communautaire les dons d'argent ne devraient presque pas exister.

PS: pour mettre "documents and settings" sur une autre partition faut que tu m'expliques hein, jamais vu de systeme du style mount pour faire ça de maniere transparente...Last edited by zdra on Wed Aug 11, 2004 4:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Viiince

Je ferais bien des dons d'argent pour les produits que j'utilise le plus mais bon je suis mineur alors je peux pas...

----------

## Oupsman

 *DuF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En même temps tu ne dis pas grand chose d'intérêssant et puis venir sur un forum gentoo pour clamer que windows XP tient un uptime d'un an (ce qui en plus ridicule est proche du ridicule) et de plus si la plupart des personnes sont ici c'est parce qu'elles n'en pouvaient plus de windows et des problèmes qui vont avec ce système, donc bon vraiment t'es candide de croire qu'on va avaler tes histoires de windows XP qui a un uptime d'un an.
> 
> Et venir dire à des utilisateurs de gentoo qu'ils ne savent pas configurer un système encore une fois c'est limite.
> ...

 

Bon, je ne respecte pas ma promesse : 

Je ne force pas à avaler quoi que ce soit, je donne juste des infos que j'ai constaté de visu. Désolé de vous décevoir. Mon but n'est pas de vous forcer à passer sous Windows, mais de vous faire comprendre qu'il n'est pas aussi mauvais que vous semblez le croire.

Concernant la phrase sur la configuration de Windows, je trouve qu'il est un peu facile de dire qu'on ne peut rien configurer, sans chercher un peu plus loin. Dans le panneau de configuration, dans les propriétés du Poste de Travail, on trouve suffisament d'options de configuration. Enuite, on peut modifier quelques valeurs dans la BDR en faisant attention à ce qu'on fait. 

J'avoue cependant que c'est beaucoup moins intuitif que sous Linux, et que j'y ai passé beaucoup plus de temps que pour la configuration de ma Gentoo. D'ailleurs ca me fait penser qu'il faut que je régle la MTU, histoire d'optimiser ma connexion internet.

Bon allez, j'arrete là, j'arriverais pas vous convaincre.

Juste une phrase, à méditer : l'intégrisme n'a jamais mené à rien, et il manque quand même quelques applications sous Linux. Pas importantes (enfin ca dépend pour qui), mais c'est génant pour certaines catégories de personnes.

DuF, on peut continuer par MP si tu veux.

@+

----------

## zdra

Je suis intefriste et fier de l'etre... et plus j'ai la chance d'etre de ceux qui manquent d'aucune application sous linux, meme au niveau des jeux je jouais à ut et ut2003   :Cool: 

Fin bon faut pas esperer avoir de l'objectivité sur un forum linux, et encore moins sur un forum gentoo (car distrib axée pour les "pro") car je crois que personne n'est encore né avec un linux entre les mains, donc tout les utilisateurs linux ou presque ont fait un jours ou l'autre le passage windows/linux pour des raisons et souvent à cause d'une déceptions de windows. Donc logique que la majorité des linux-user critiquent fort windows. De plus si on demande un avis objectif à un windows-user il va te répondre "linux c'est quoi ?"... bref un sujet pareil ne peut que troller... mais j'adore troller donc no stress   :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

J'ai fait le passage de Windows à Linux quand j'étais à l'IUT car Windows 95 me gavait. Aucune stabilité, une horreur. 

En 2002 j'ai fait le passage inverse car j'étais deçu par Linux : les distributions devenaient de plus en plus invivables, et passer 3 heures pour installer un système (ie virer les applications redondantes) me gavait. Faut dire aussi que j'essayais pas mal de distribs à l'époque, car je n'arrivais pas à me fixer. Redhat, Suse, mandrake, tout y est passé.

J'ai même essayé LFS avant de tout virer, mais avec une connexion par modem, c'était pas top.

Je suis venu à Gentoo car le concept me plait énormément. C'est pour cela que j'ai même pas pensé utiliser une autre distribution quand j'ai remplacé mon Win 2003 par Linux (je ne reviendrais pas là dessus).

Contrairement à ce que vous pensez, les windows-users surfent beaucoup sur le web, et entendent parler de Linux. J'ai beaucoup de potes qui me demandent si cela leur apportera quelque chose. La seule chose que je dis : "Télécharge une knoppix (je donne l'url) et essayes. Tu verras bien si tu accroches." D'ailleurs j'ai un collègue que je vais convertir à Gentoo je pense  :Laughing: 

Bon je reconnais que tous les utilisateurs de Windows ne sont pas curieux à ce point là. Mais y'en a quand même pas mal. Plus que vous croyez à mon avis. 

Et tous ne configurent pas leur système autant que moi (et c'est bizarre, ils ont quelques plantages  :Wink:  ). 

Entendre des pro-linux parler comme toi (ce n'est pas une attaque à prendre personellement), m'énerve particulièrement : quand j'ai bossé à Ancenis (44), dans une grosse boite d'agro, certains serveurs NT4 n'avaient pas été rebootés depuis plus d'un an. Encore une fois, ce sont des faits. Pas inventés. Certainement pas, j'en vois pas l'interet.  Je suis sur d'ailleurs que là ou je bosse actuellement certains serveurs NT ne doivent etre rebootés souvent. 

Je propose qu'un modo divise le thread en en créant un nouveau, histoire de garder une certaine cohérence.

D'ailleurs pour mes stats persos : combien ici utilisent la LVM ?

----------

## DuF

Si t'as des questions ou des sondages à proposer, fais un nouveau thread, ça évitera de donner du travail aux modérateurs.

----------

## Oupsman

C'est demandé si gentiment  :Arrow:  ici

----------

## ercete

Je suis plutôt intéréssé à poursuivre le débat originel :

 *Quote:*   

> [off] etudiants et linux, raisons d'esperer ? 

 

Donc pour ma part petit historique pour les stats :

Ma jeunesse : les consoles de jeux

10ans : un x86... je sais même plus lequel... je regarde mon frère... je joue sur le PC...

Plus tard je deviens windowsien qualifié-bidouilleur quelques réseaux entre potes mais pas d'accès au net avant la terminale  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ensuite j'ai attaqué par une IUT Informatique de gestion (2002)

Sur les machines : un dualboot avec win2K &  une mandrake... bonne initiative allez c'est le moment de tester 

mais la flemme de tout configurer pour tout faire tourner : je retourne sous windows !

2ème année : un pote punk me fait découvrir Linux (Slack) et le libre... j'acroche de suite à la dimension politique de la chose !

coté technique : le virus prends, "comprendre le système pour mieux utiliser le système" devient ma devise.

3ème année : Révélation

Un apart avec un pote, l'ADSL, La Gentoo... Que du bonheur !

ayant fini l'IUT je rentre à la fac (la même que Leander256)

et là ben comme il as dis :

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maintenant que je suis à la fac de sciences, tout va mieux. Toutes les machines tournent sous Red Hat, et il me semble que la plupart sont en dual boot. Je ne suis pas sûr parce que j'ai dû rebooter une machine en un an, et je n'ai pas trop prêté attention au menu de lilo. Bien sûr les cours de système portent sur unix, et les projets doivent tourner sous linux. Donc la plupart de mes camarades de classe ont linux installé chez eux, et certains utilisent knoppix. Reste à savoir combien vont accrocher suffisamment pour rester sous linux une fois les études finies.

 

voilà pareil, je rajouterai juste le fait qu'on ai au démarrage de la machine un choix pour le WM, j'ai super apprécié, ça m'a permi de découvrir windowmaker ! 

Dans cette fac, bien que l'impact soit assez fort, certains windowsiens subsistent et ca fait pas pencher la balance pour autant !

 :Exclamation: 

Voilà tout  ça pour en venir sur mon intitulé:  *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> rââ me suis tapé tout le topic !

 

A la lecture de tous les étudiants qui taquinnent le pingouin, on fait tous partis d'une minorité en général.

Et qu'on se rapproche pas loin des 2% annoncés... (j'ai pas fait les stats exactes)

Au moins on est même pas à 10% de moyenne semble-t-il   :Confused: 

Moi ça me fout un peu les boules, surtout que à mon avis ce qui rebute le plus les windowsien de passer à linux c'est sa complexité, il faut que le non-informaticien puisse être aussi gagnant que l'informaticien, y compris dans le cadre du PC familial (si si ! j'y crois un jour ce sera possible8) ). Jusque là c'est que dans les cursus d'informatique que les linuxiens se dévoilent, dans tout le reste c'est du 2% assuré !

Alors qui a besoin d'être bougé, les étudiants ? les profs ? les administrations ? les services techniques ?

Moi je penses que c'est au niveau développement qu'il y a avant tout du boulot :

Donner à linux une diversité et une simplicité à faire pâlir windows serait le meilleur moyen selon moi de faire avancer les choses.

Et encore ce n'est sans doute pas suffisant !

Rajouter à ça l'inconvénient financier qui touche l'évolution de l'open-source dans notre société et on se retrouve avec  :

du pain sur la planche  :Laughing: 

Voilà

...

heu je me suis un peu attardé sur le post là  :Confused: 

faut m'arrêter si ca va trop loin  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kopp

tu dis une facilité a faire palir windows ...

mais quel serait alors l'interet de linux si ça en revenait a ça ?

avoir un nouveau windows où tout marcherait (plus ou moins bien ) du premier coup, sans avoir a bidouiller ? ce ne serait meme plus interessant !

----------

## yoyo

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> Donner à linux une diversité et une simplicité à faire pâlir windows serait le meilleur moyen selon moi de faire avancer les choses.

 J'ai aidé deux potes à installer une mandrake (desktop + portable) 10.0 et je pense que c'est au moins aussi simple qu'un windows. Et avec KDE ou Gnome ils n'ont eu aucune difficulté à se lancer dans le bain.

Quant à la diversité, je crois que le nombre de softs existant sous linux n'a rien à envier aux fenêtres : en interpréteurs de commande, explorateurs de fichier (soit dit mes potes ont été impressionnés par Konqueror en le comparant avec l'explorateur windows), navigateurs, etc.

 *kopp wrote:*   

> mais quel serait alors l'interet de linux si ça en revenait a ça ?
> 
> avoir un nouveau windows où tout marcherait (plus ou moins bien ) du premier coup, sans avoir a bidouiller ? ce ne serait meme plus interessant !

 L'intérêt, il est là : [Off le mur] de quelle distrib viendez-vous ?. Regarde le nombre de personnes qui ont commencés avec Mandrake, red hat ou suse (moi le premier).

Pour peu qu'on accroche à l'idée / au principe de Linux / du libre et qu'on soit un peu curieux / aventurier, on met bien vite le doigt dans l'engrenage et un beau matin, on se retrouve sous Gentoo ...   :Laughing: 

Seulement la plupart des "utilisateurs finaux" (et pas "finauds"   :Wink:  ) n'ont pas envie / besoin de "bidouiller" : il veulent un système qui fonctionne et qui réponde à leur besoin : surf, vidéo, jeux, tableur, traitement de texte, compta perso etc. et aussi et surtout une compatibilité matériel. Ils achètent une imprimante, un scanner, un caméscope, un balladeur mp3, ça doit marcher du premier coup, au premier branchement . Il ne faut pas oublier que la plupart (amha dans les 90%) des utilisateurs de pc ne sont pas des experts en info : certains n'arrivent pas à installer seuls une imprimante usb sous windows si le pilote n'est pas inclus dans l'os ...

Donc, oui, il y a encore un travail de développement à faire mais aussi (et surtout) par les fabricants de matériels qui devraient fournir de quoi faire fonctionner leur périph' sur tous les OS.

----------

## fafounet

Bon je réponds à la question originale. Bon jusqu'à la terminale néant. Ensuite un iut télécoms réseaux où tous les pcs sont en dual-boot (win95 avec redhat au début puis un debian tout modifié). Enfin ce qui craignait c'était la lenteur des machines (plus lent sous linux que sous win95 !!)

Au début de ma deuxième année et connaissant un gars qui se débrouillait bien avec linux et en particulier avec gentoo je l'ai installé sur mon nouvel ordi en virant completement windows. L'année prochaine je fais une licence et je suppose que les pcs seront en dual boot mais alors la aucune idée de la distrib. Il me semble qu'il ya aussi des pcs avec solaris. Bref à voir à la rentrée (dans un mois et demi quoi   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## ercete

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Seulement la plupart des "utilisateurs finaux" (et pas "finauds" Wink ) n'ont pas envie / besoin de "bidouiller" : il veulent un système qui fonctionne et qui réponde à leur besoin : surf, vidéo, jeux, tableur, traitement de texte, compta perso etc. et aussi et surtout une compatibilité matériel.

 

Ben ca doit venir de là alors : j'ai jamais eu de systèmes pareils sous linux.

Et pour cause : pas de potes avec qui avancer et pas de connexion au net  :Crying or Very sad: 

J'aime bien bidouiller la gentoo mais y'a souvent des trucs que j'ai du mal à faire marcher, et souvent c'est dû au matos !!!

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Donc, oui, il y a encore un travail de développement à faire mais aussi (et surtout) par les fabricants de matériels qui devraient fournir de quoi faire fonctionner leur périph' sur tous les OS.

 

Et là je te rejoins parfaitrement !!!

Mais en attendant si je me fais un dualboot Mandrake + Gentoo je sais trèsbien où la flemme va me guider  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *kopp wrote:*   

> avoir un nouveau windows où tout marcherait (plus ou moins bien ) du premier coup, sans avoir a bidouiller ? ce ne serait meme plus interessant !

 

Ca interresserai des gens comme : ma soeur !!!

J'entretiens ce rêve mysterieux de voir un jour ma soeur sous linux, là ce serait une grande bataille de gagnée !  :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

@raoul&yoyo : j'avais pris ça comme le fait que l'os devrait etre totalement comme ca ! là ce serait genant

maintenant s'il y a des distro (mandrake par exemple) qui arrive a cette fin, tant mieux, du moment que le principe reste le meme et qu'on est tjs une gentoo du meme type

je pense qu'il faudra aussi beaucoup d'amelioration au niveau noyau pour permettre toute ces evolutions (support de materiel) mais c'est vrai que cela permettrait d'attirer de nouveau utilisateur qui pourrait ensuite passez a d'autre linux plus _pur_

en meme temps je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne chose que linux devienne trop "mainstream" ... il n'y aurait plus le coté "geek" qui fait son charme

----------

## ercete

 *kopp wrote:*   

> il n'y aurait plus le coté "geek" qui fait son charme

 

Mais si justement : ce serait le pilier fondateur du truc !

Un véritable culte geekique qui entretient la masse d'utilisateurs telle les membres d'un culte religieux !

Heu... faut que j'arrête de lire Dune  :Smile: 

plus sérieusement j'ai plutôt tendance à penser qu'une fois que linux se sera plus développé dans les moeurs ca va ralentir le coté geek... J'ai bien peur que ce soit inévitable.

Bien que peu probable fu les fondements du logiciel libre   :Wink: 

----------

## Oni92

 *kopp wrote:*   

> il n'y aurait plus le coté "geek" qui fait son charme

 

Mais si, car il existera toujours des distributions qui vont garder le coté "geek" de Linux  :Wink: 

----------

## manito

Et puis ça dépends de la notion de simplicité...

auj ça veut juste dire menu graphique préconfiguré, mais on aura toujours des fichiers de conf pr faire ce qu'on veut  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

Je viens de faire un tours à mon unif, comme ils l'avaient promis ils ont renouvelé une sale d'ordi, et supprimé les qq derniers windows qui restaient. J'ai aussi remarqué que pas mal d'ordi sont passé de redhat à fedora core 2, je sais pas si ils étaient entraint de tous les faire passer ou si c'est jsute qq stations pour tester...

----------

